# MiniNews bei Typo3



## ArneH (6. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen ihr alle,

ich sitze hier grad in der Schule bei der Projektwoche. Das Thema ist Webserver mit CMS im Intranet. Das CMS läuft einwandfrei, nun aber die Frage. Da uns die Farben bei dem MiniNews System nicht so wirklich gefallen, wollen wir diese ändern. Doch wir finden einfach nicht im Backend-Bereich die EInstellungen dazu.

Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus, und könnte mir/uns helfen?

Schnelle Hilfe wäre von Vorteil 
VIelen Dank schonmal vorraus.

Gruß ArneH


----------



## ArneH (6. Juli 2004)

OK hat sich erledigt. Anscheinend scheint es über das Backend Menü nicht zu gehen. Haben jetzt die *stylesheet.css (upload/tf/..)* serverseitig geändert. Wenn jemand trotzdem noch einen anderen Idee hat, wie es übers Backend geht, möge diese bitte kund tun.

Danke

Gruß ArneH


----------

